# 457 Dependent work rights



## bnandy (Aug 13, 2011)

I am my wife are Indian Citizens.My wife has a 457 employer sponsered Visa and working in Australia. I have a dependent visa for 457. I know that I can work freely in Australia.
Our visa validity is till August 2015.

If my wife looses her job or she needs to return back to India, then will I still be eligible to work in Australia till Aug 2015?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

No, if your wife loses or leaves her job the visa is dependent on the visa is liable to be cancelled for her and all dependents. Unless one of you finds another sponsor you would all have to leave.


----------



## bajaj0410 (Sep 30, 2014)

How easy it is to find a job on 457 dependent visa? From the things i have been reading , i understand that is is difficult to find work in Australia.

What there be any additional possible difficulties if i try to find work on 457 Dependent Visa? I work in IT/Testing/ 7+years of work exp.. We would be living in Sydney .


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

bajaj0410 said:


> How easy it is to find a job on 457 dependent visa? From the things i have been reading , i understand that is is difficult to find work in Australia.
> 
> What there be any additional possible difficulties if i try to find work on 457 Dependent Visa? I work in IT/Testing/ 7+years of work exp.. We would be living in Sydney .


its very difficult to find job on 457 dependent visa. because there is always uncertainty which employers dont like. there are tons of guys with PR looking for IT jobs. moreover if your visa is valid only till August 2015 then why a company will invest on a resource who gonna leave in just 10 months.


----------

